# Orange County SC 2022 schedule



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 17, 2022)

Orange County SC’s 2022 league schedule revealed
					

Now featuring road trips east of the Mississippi.




					www.angelsonparade.com
				




Back to east/west conferences, with cross-conference games to balance out the total games.



Saturday, Mar. 12 at Colorado Springs Switchbacks
Saturday, Mar. 19 vs. Rio Grande Valley FC
Saturday, Mar. 26 at New Mexico United


Saturday, Apr. 9 vs. San Antonio FC
Saturday, Apr. 16 vs. Sacramento Republic FC
Sunday, Apr. 24 at Indy Eleven
Saturday, Apr. 30 at Rio Grande Valley FC


Saturday, May 7 vs. Oakland Roots
Friday, May 13 vs. FC Tulsa
Saturday, May 21 vs. El Paso Locomotive
Friday, May 27 at Atlanta United 2


Wednesday, June 1 at Oakland Roots
Saturday, June 4 vs. New Mexico United
Saturday, June 11 vs. Las Vegas Lights
Saturday, June 18 at Louisville City
Saturday, June 25 vs. Loudoun United
Wednesday, June 29 at San Diego Loyal


Saturday, July 2 at Phoenix Rising
Saturday, July 9 vs. Monterey Bay FC
Saturday, July 16 vs. Miami FC
Saturday, July 23 at LA Galaxy II
Saturday, July 30 vs. San Diego Loyal


Saturday, Aug. 6 vs. Colorado Springs Switchbacks
Friday, Aug. 12 vs. Phoenix Rising
Wednesday, Aug. 17 vs. Las Vegas Lights
Saturday, Aug. 27 at Tampa Bay Rowdies


Saturday, Sept. 3 vs. Memphis 901 FC
Wednesday, Sept. 7 at Monterey Bay FC
Saturday, Sept. 10 vs. LA Galaxy II
Sunday, Sept. 18 at Sacramento Republic FC
Saturday, Sept. 24 at Pittsburgh Riverhounds


Saturday, Oct. 1 vs. San Diego Loyal
Saturday, Oct. 8 at El Paso Locomotive
Saturday, Oct. 15 at San Antonio FC


----------



## Toe poke (Jan 17, 2022)

I thought the USL was in the mindset to change the season to the World/ European schedule? When will they roll out that?


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 18, 2022)

Toe poke said:


> I thought the USL was in the mindset to change the season to the World/ European schedule? When will they roll out that?


yeah originally Uncle Jake said "we're gonna vote on it this year!"  and then going into the Board of Gov's meeting it turned into "we're gonna TALK about it!"  I think there are valid concerns on both sides, so I dunno where we're gonna land or when they're gonna actually vote on it.


----------

